

What do you think about my App Site - scuur
http://bluemavenmedia.com/

======
uptown
What's the largest tech industry in the world? That statement seems like
something you'd say to an investor ... I'm not sure your potential users
would/should care.

~~~
scuur
Social Media Currently

~~~
uptown
Using what as a metric?

------
scuur
Anyone tell me how much they don't understand what my company does tips for
improvent most of my work will be WOM. I still want to attract people from
online

------
ratfacemcgee
>The page has a total of 72 HTTP requests and a total weight of 4768.7K bytes
with empty cache

looks pretty, but maybe put it on a diet?

~~~
scuur
What would be the best way you recommend of doing that?

